# How many different spices has your fly rod caught



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> How many different spices has your fly rod caught?


That's easy to answer, three.
I've caught salt, and once, practicing in the backyard,
I snagged the oregano and basil in the wife's vegetable garden.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Then you are good fly fisherman.  I practice in the front yard and when people walk by they ask what I am fishing for... Grass Carp


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

You know your good when you can snatch a basil leaf off at 60 ft.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

> > How many different spices has your fly rod caught?
> 
> 
> That's easy to answer, three.
> ...


Come on , now guys , don't act like you've never missmelled a word !


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Me? Mispel? Never hapen. ;D

Hey, it was a great title for a thread,
woke me right up by hittin' me in the funny-bone.

Now if ya' wanna get to list'n "species", we can go there. ;D


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay , I'll play :

Fresh Warmwater :

   Largemouth Bass
   Guadalupe Bass
   Smallmouth Bass
   Bream
     Bluegill
     Red Ear
     Long Ear
     Chinquapin
     Goggle Eye
     Rock Bass
     Warmouth
     Pumpkinseed
   Southern Chain Pickerel
   Longnose Gar
   Alligator Gar
   Spotted Gar
   Carp
   Blue Catfish
   Channel Catfish
   Crappie 
   Striped Bass
   White Bass

Fresh Coldwater :

   Rainbow Trout
   Brown Trout
   Brook Trout
   Colorado Cutthroat
   Cutbow
   Muskrat

Saltwater :

   Redfish
   Speckled Trout
   Flounder
   Blacktip Shark
   Jack Crevalle
   Puffer
   Lizardfish
   Needlefish
   Alligator Gar
   Pinfish
   Bonefish
   Snapper
   Sheepshead
   Barracuda
   Spanish Mackerel
   Alligator
   Mullet
   Ladyfish
   Black Drum
   Hardhead

Boy , they add up when you start remembering , don't they . But I am keenly aware
that I've never caught a Tarpon , or a Permit . But on Permit , I've come close , oh ,
so close . I see those moments again when I close my eyes .


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: How many different "species" has your fly rod caught*

Offshore:

Mahi
Blackfin Tuna
Tripletail
Rainbow Runner
Bonito

Reefs:

Immature AJ
Grey Snapper
Yellowtail
Schoolmaster
Green Jack
Bar Jack
Blue Runner
Crevalle
Cero mack
Spanish mack
Ballyhoo
Houndfish

Inshore:

Juvie tarpon
Snook
Redfish
Seatrout
Leatherjacket
Ladies

Fresh:

Gar
Bigmouth Bass
Peacock Bass
Cichlids
Bluegill
Sac-a-lait
Stumpknocker


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are the ones that come to mind for me.

FW: brook, brown, rainbow, cutthroat, and golden trout; steelhead, coho salmon, king salmon, dolly varden, lake trout, arctic char, largemouth bass, white perch, hickory shad, river herring, bluegill, channel catfish, black crappie, yellow perch

SW: gray trout, speckled trout, Atlantic croaker, striped bass, bluefish, false albacore, pacific bonita, pacific mackerel, flounder, cownose ray, mahi mahi, spanish mackerel, sea robin, and an adult tarpon (if you count touching the leader!).

The best part of catching these fish with a fly rod is not the number of species or the quantity but that I actually remember many of these catches. Especially the last one in the list.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok I will chime in:

Saltwater:

Dorado, Tripletail, Bonito(atlantic and pacific), Jack Crevalle, Spanish Mackerel, Tarpon, Snook, Speckled Trout, Redfish, Ladyfish, Sheepshead, Gafftop Catfish, Green Mackerel, Striped Bass, Bluefish, Yellowfin and Dogtooth Tuna, California Yellowtail, Pacific Sailfish, False Albacore, Flounder, Job fish, barracuda, black drum, sand/blacktip/dog sharks.

Fresh Water:

Rainbow/cutthroat/brook/brown/lake trout, Steelhead, chum/sockeye/king/silver salmon, Dolly Varden, Grayling, Northern Pike, Chain Pickerel, Whitefish (Lake and Rocky Mountain), Kokanee, Largemouth and smallmouth bass, perch, sunfish and bluegill (a bunch of different types), white bass, and wipers.

Hope to add roosterfish, cubera snapper, blue fin trevalley, and a few others this May.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I new I would forget some

Freshwater add
Brooke Trout
Cutthroat
Cutbow

Saltwater add
Ladyfish

Thanks for Playing


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: How many different species has your fly rod caught*

Forgot a few:

Human (myself, more than once)
Avian (ruddy irritating seagull)
Reptilian (softshell turtle)

and the ones that usually strike on the backcast in tight quarters

mangroves
casuarina
willows
oaks
sweet bay
cypress

just telling the truth  :-[ ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Blue did you lip or gaff those Muskrats and Aligators


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

This is too much....   ;D

But what the hell, I'll throw in a sawfish.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll add to this...

- Spotted Seatrout


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: How many different species has your fly rod caught*



> Forgot a few:
> 
> Human (myself, more than once)
> Avian (ruddy irritating seagull)
> ...


Pine trees, Oaks, hats, ears, Saw Grass and my Ford Expedition


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I know I'm leaving some out, but here's some I remember....

Saltwater:

Tarpon
Bonefish
Redfish
Snook
Sea Trout
Black Drum
Sheepshead
Pompano

Trash:
Mangrove Snapper
Barracuda
Needlefish (on a back cast)
Moharra
Grunt
Jack Crevalle
Blue Runner
Spanish Mack
Random Sharks

random other silver fish...lol


Freshwater:

Peacock Bass
Snook
Tarpon
Largemouth Bass
Midas Cichlid
Mayan Cichlid
Oscar
Jaguar Guapote
Blue Gill
Tilapia
Bowfin
Alligator


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

> Blue did you lip or gaff those Muskrats and Aligators


Permitchaser , I foolishly cast a seaducer at the small (4' ) alligator ,
thinking that my lightning reflexes could snatch it away from him if
he made a grab for it . I never saw the strike or was it a slash ? 
Anyway I ended up with a surprised gator on a 9' 5wt Sage . It pulled
hard , finally swimming in smaller and smaller circles around me ( wading )
and ended up running on its hind legs while I lifted with the rod . Really
kind of comical . Finally it just flopped down in some shore grass and played
dead . I picked it up by the neck and it hung limply as though made of rubber .
Removed the fly , set it back in the water and watched it slowly swim away .
I gained some respect for the power of a 5wt Sage .

Now the muskrat is another story . I'm absolutely convinced that it deliberately
grabbed my size 18 emerger with its right hind foot while I was nymphing on
the San Juan .


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: How many different species has your fly rod caught*



> > Forgot a few:
> >
> > Human (myself, more than once)
> > Avian (ruddy irritating seagull)
> ...


Hate to admit it but I have you beat ... Mac semi doing 60mph on Hwy 41 while fishing the trail


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How do Mac Semis taste and how do you clean them. Since they weigh several tons you will win but did you touch the leader


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> How do Mac Semis taste and how do you clean them?



A little oily/greasy, also depends on the road kill driven through recently...pressure cleaner.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> How do Mac Semis taste and how do you clean them.  Since they weigh several tons you will win but did you touch the leader



Took me into my backing in seconds flat. The leader went to Naples with the Mac.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

My turn..

Saltwater:
Flounder
Bonefish
Snook
Tarpon
Redfish
Seatrout
Black Drum
Palometa
Bluefish
Ladyfish
Mangrove Snapper
Silver Jenny
Jack Crevalle
Barracuda
Houndfish

Freshwater:
Largemouth Bass
Smallmouth Bass
Rainbow Trout
Brown Trout
Crappie
Warmouth
Tilapia
Plecostomus
Creek Chub
Mudfish
Bluegill
Atlantic Shad
Redbreast
Redear
Gar
Spotted Sunfish

That's what I can remember in the last few minutes. I've also had a few different sharks on, but never brought one to hand. Permit, pea's and some more northern species are my next targets.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

didn't keep track, but a few of the most memorable were when i was young teaching myself how to fly fish from one of those shakespeer fly rod/reel/line/instructional card combos for $20. I had on a dry fly and was practicing my cast by the mailbox at dusk. I made the back cast, then something almost yanked the rod out of my hand! Fly line was going all over the place. Yep that was my first and last bat on fly, let me tell you from that fight they should have game fish status!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't resists did it taste like chicken and how do you clean them


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I caught many in fresh and salt.  For salt though, I've never got a grand slam, but have came close:

Permit and a tarpon, but no bones (caught jacks)
Tarpon and bonefish, but no permit (two broke off that day)
Permit and bonefish, but no tarpon (hooked several, jumped two, but didn't land them)

Best bonefish day?  22 hook ups, 20 landed.  All nice size fish (Belize 3 - 5 pounds).

Best tarpon? Hooked some 100s, but not landed.  Biggest is about an 80 - 90lb.  

Best permit?  The one that got off.  Three came at me in the flats like tarpon cruising.  Tuned out the guide and did my own thing - big sucker paused, ate, then took off like a lightning bolt.  Broke off on coral.  But what an eat and take.

I've never caught a snook, but have came close - they just aren't thick here in Texas and I don't fish the Caribbean at the right time of year.

Fish that have handed my ass to me?  Big dorado, big jacks, big tarpon.

Biggest jaw dropping fly fishing moment?  Watching my brother hook up to a 150lb marlin on the fly and get his ass handed to him.  10' jumps and a fish you can't stop is something to behold.

#1 fish on my list to catch?  I'd have to say a big snook.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great story thanks for the post. Yep those permit will make you crazy


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

It's possible that auto-correct is your worst enema.
Here's my list for saltwater:

False albacore
Atlantic bonito
King mackerel
Dolphin
Cobia
Spanish mackerel
Spadefish
Sheepshead
Speckled trout
Gray trout
Black sea bass
Grouper
Striper
Redfish
Ladyfish
Snook
Amberjack
Bar jack
Bluefish
Houndfish
Needlefish
Barracuda
Spot
American Shad- in the ocean
Sharks
Almaco jack
Crevalle
Lizardfish
Sting ray
Cow-nosed ray
Mullet
Menhaden
Blue runner
Toadfish
Sailcat
Bullet mackerel

Twice I've seen and cast to sails, and once I had a strike from one while I was fishing for 'cores with a 6 wt. Had no idea what had hit until it followed the fly to the boat and lunged at it two more times without striking. If I had hooked that fish thinking it was a 'core, I probably would have fouled myself when it jumped. 

Haven't caught a tarpon yet. Been trying for 12 years in NC, no shots.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

update-years ago a bat now as of last saturday night add an owl to the list. Im going to start a back yard slam it will consist of a bat, owl, and egret lol


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I was told my catching a mutton on fly was sorta special.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Heck anything you catch on fly is special


----------

